# A Bacopa? Which one?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I got this plant from Cavan a few months ago. I'm not really sure what it might be, but it certainly looks & grows like a Bacopa. I have _B. caroliniana_ and _B. colorata_ in the same tank. The leaf color is more blue/purple than _colorata_ and it's certainly more colorful than _caroliniana_. Leaf size is smaller than either of the other two by a small margin.










For size & color comparision, the plants in the background are _Rotala_ 'Green', and _Ludwigia senagalensis_. There is a bit of _Lindernia dubia_ in the lower right.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like araguaia to me


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it's Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia'. It makes a great midground plant or even a foreground in a large tank like yours. Trim it and leave the bottoms and it branches like crazy.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks. I'd heard of this, but had never seen it before actually growing it in my own aquarium.


----------

